

Telling that no comments are not wanted? - instasites

Unmanned military drones. Are they a slippery-slope?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5096125
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5096125>

OK, just my $0.02, so take with a handful of NaCl ...

Firstly, I cannot parse your title. To say that "no comments" are "not wanted"
means that "comments are wanted". You seem to be saying the opposite, pointing
out (indirectly) that the posting doesn't have a reply box.

So I guess I don't really understand what you mean.

Secondly, job postings on HN are a special category and never have a reply
box, so this isn't a special case, it's just one instance of a special class.
So your observation about comments not being wanted (assuming that's what you
mean) is wrong.

Finally, this isn't really a site for opening a general discussion like this.
If you have a point to make then either blog about it yourself, or find
someone who has, and then submit a link to that. Or at least give a reasoned
and coherent line of thought that people can discuss.

 _Added in edit: Let me actually say "Welcome to HN" - I can see that you're
new, and I can guess that English isn't your first language. My comment is
intended to help and inform, so don't be put off by it._

~~~
mooism2
Edit should end _“so don't be put off by it.”_?

~~~
ColinWright
Yes it should have - now fixed - thank you. I appreciate that, not least
because it's nice to know someone read it! My recent submission about the
script to download saved stories has had fewer upvotes than expected, and I've
been wondering if that's because people don't want it, or people haven't read
it. I guess now I know, so I can stop bothering about it.

 _BTW - I see you're near London. I'm giving a talk in London on Feb 28th -
care to meet? I'll buy you a coffee (or appropriate alternative)_

